# 1st annual "Drifting on a Memory" Cruise on Whittier Blvd



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV

IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS 
*


















"


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Let us know if u gna attend


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

THIS SHOULD BE A COOL AS RIDE TO THE DRIVE-IN. LET THE OTHER BROTHAS KNOW. BEST OF FRIENDS WILL BE AT THE MOVIES. :sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat time is it goin to end


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Whenever it ends homie no set time


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN I'LL LET ALL MY MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THIS!!!UNIDOS LA


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT???? LETS DO THIS TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE IT ALL STARTED OG WHITTER BLVD,LOSANGELES,SANGABRIEL VALLEY,INLAND EMPIRE,SAN FERNANDO VALLEY,ORANGE COUNTY, SANDIEGO WHERE U AT??????


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:* Ooh dizam yeah that is different, Im down 2Solo Ryde from tha AV *661* 
Dont trip Ima spread tha word moccin byrd :yes: ...any flyers coming up 4this?*


----------



## bombita1940 (Dec 6, 2010)

Firme- someone is doing an actual -cruise not just another show like homeboy said. im down ill be there and he'll yeah ill pass the word around. -- solo rider--


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup:* Ooh dizam yeah that is different, Im down 2Solo Ryde from tha AV *661*
> Dont trip Ima spread tha word moccin byrd :yes: ...any flyers coming up 4this?*


FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro C.C. Inland Empire, Los Angeles County, & Antelope Valley will be there....Let's do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*


----------



## clos626 (Mar 16, 2011)

this is a good idea! looking forward this event.


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

LETS do this GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SUR :thumbsup: TTT SEE U THERE :yes:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT???? LETS DO THIS TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE IT ALL STARTED OG WHITTER BLVD,LOSANGELES,SANGABRIEL VALLEY,INLAND EMPIRE,SAN FERNANDO VALLEY,ORANGE COUNTY, SANDIEGO WHERE U AT??????


Orale , sounds good I'm Gona try and make it:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

guss68imp said:


> Orale , sounds good I'm Gona try and make it:thumbsup:


WHATS UP LARGO TRY TO MAKE IT DOG TELL UR BOYS FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

We gonna take over the drive in theaters


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: thuzday nite bump :boink:


SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> FLYER WILL BE POSTED SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT???? LETS DO THIS TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE IT ALL STARTED OG WHITTER BLVD,LOSANGELES,SANGABRIEL VALLEY,INLAND EMPIRE,SAN FERNANDO VALLEY,ORANGE COUNTY, SANDIEGO WHERE U AT??????


*ILL LET ALL THE HOMIES KNOW IN THE VALLE SO WE COULD ALL GO UP THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ILL LET ALL THE HOMIES KNOW IN THE VALLE SO WE COULD ALL GO UP THERE:thumbsup:*


TTT , JUST LET US NO WHEN:thumbsup:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maniacos C.C. Will represent ttt Solows cc im horney just thinking about it lol should be a sick ass cruise


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ILL BE THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ILL LET ALL THE HOMIES KNOW IN THE VALLE SO WE COULD ALL GO UP THERE:thumbsup:*


GRACIAS CARNAL


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

clara62 said:


> Maniacos C.C. Will represent ttt Solows cc im horney just thinking about it lol should be a sick ass cruise


YOUR WHATS UP MANNY!!!! QVO TO ALL THE MANIACOS LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:rimshot::finger:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

No your whats up Solows C.C. You're about to blow up (booooom) lets make this shit crack aint nothin like cruising the calles low n slow best fuckin idea for the new year ttmft


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

FRESH NEW IDEA!!! LETS GET IT IN. MOTORCYCLES MOVE OVER LOL!!!! :drama:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN1!!!,I WISH I WAS HOME!!!!!!


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

what up dawg lets do this let the show begin this is how we do it. Fellas 4 life


----------



## shortgirl2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

Drifting on a Memory car club from the I.E will be there


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Sonds like a plan to me!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP LARGO TRY TO MAKE IT DOG TELL UR BOYS FROM TRAFFIC


Orale Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SGV LOS IE OC SD SOLO RIDERS ?????


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

!!!ORALE!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

*CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE COME ALL LOW LOWS LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES. ITS GOING TO TAKE US BACK TO THE TIEMPOS PASADOS.*


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im horney !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

clara62 said:


> Im horney !!!!!!!!!!!!!


:twak: relax homie lol


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Super horney,lol


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

clara62 said:


> Super horney,lol


 YOUR MANIACO!!! HEY I KNOW SUM VATO THAT WANTS TO PUT YOUR 62 IN A VIDEO U INTERESTED (LOL)


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Flyers will be out soon :yes:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

LETS DO IT...LETS:thumbsup::420: BRING BACK MEMORIES..BACK IN THE DAYS... LEST ROLL. WHITTIER, BLVD,


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Cruising WHITTIER BLVD.Thru East Los,Montebello,Pico Rivera.Just like Old Times.Remembering kicking it at Kmart East Los,Or Club 47 Montebello,Montebello Park,Arry's Montebello,Mario's Tacos Pico Rivera,Tommys Pico Rivera.And when THE BLVD got blocked off Going to Legg Lake.Damn Homies this is Gonna Be Firme.Cant Wait.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Mark your calenders homie  we are expecting a really nice turnout


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> We gonna take over the drive in theaters


WILL BE THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> YOUR MANIACO!!! HEY I KNOW SUM VATO THAT WANTS TO PUT YOUR 62 IN A VIDEO U INTERESTED (LOL)


only if its Mr Capone e .......... But hes not even Mexican holms


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

what up dawg Fellas 4 Life down to roll


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hell Ya this should be a good one


~ Better Days Los Angeles ~


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

sounds good, i posted this on our website, 
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> sounds good, i posted this on our website,
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com[/QUOT]
> Good lookin out homie


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

sounds good. CONTAGIOUS CC IS DOWN TO ROLL.


----------



## bartt (Aug 7, 2010)

*Will Be there*

Will be there, what showing at the theater?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

We are gonna try to have them play boulevard nights for us that night we gonna TRY not forsure yet


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

CRUISIN!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 426312
> TTT


:roflmao:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> We are gonna try to have them play boulevard nights for us that night we gonna TRY not forsure yet



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

That's a dope idea


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> That's a dope idea


We wanna see Klique CC be out there representin, tell Rudy to bring "Not Guilty" :worship:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_IS THERE A DATE SET??????_


----------



## bartt (Aug 7, 2010)

blvd nights, that would be a good movie for that day! count me and my friends in


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> _IS THERE A DATE SET??????_


Yeah brother on march 4 Elysian park


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

bartt said:


> blvd nights, that would be a good movie for that day! count me and my friends in


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SAVE THE DATE MARCH 4 ITS GONA BE THE BEST FEELING TO HIT WHITTER BLVD LOW AND SLOW:yessad:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> We wanna see Klique CC be out there representin, tell Rudy to bring "Not Guilty" :worship:


I will let the club know


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

No beer for mouse.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

TTT !
. . I would love to make it with the ride..!!! Gas money to and from Vegas is the only thing holding me from making this cruise .. Best of luck !!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT !
> . . I would love to make it with the ride..!!! Gas money to and from Vegas is the only thing holding me from making this cruise .. Best of luck !!


Damm homie we would love to see your 59 there :yes:, you only live once, throw that nine on the trailer and come have a good time with us cruisin whittier blvd and then hittin up the drive in movies.


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

I'LL LET MY MEMBERS KNOW BOUT THIS ONE. SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! Sounds fun. And on my Birthday too!
I'll let my homies know.:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

hcat54 said:


> Wow! Sounds fun. And on my Birthday too!
> I'll let my homies know.:thumbsup:


Bring a Color bar with you homie that you can give to me for my trey as a gift giving on your birthday


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Damm homie we would love to see your 59 there :yes:, you only live once, throw that nine on the trailer and come have a good time with us cruisin whittier blvd and then hittin up the drive in movies.


:yes: .. You think like me brother! :thumbsup: . . !! I might just surprise you, think maybe I'll stay with one of the Usos out there, Ride, then come back and get it for the traffic show a couple of weeks later!! :cheesy: :naughty:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

we will be there :thumbsup: LATINS FINEST C.C.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Bring a Color bar with you homie that you can give to me for my trey as a gift giving on your birthday


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot::h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Any flyer for this event?
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Any flyer for this event?
> *


Yes homie we should have flyers soon


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds FIRME! Hope we can make it !CLASSIC DREAMS


----------



## Nickg (Dec 9, 2010)

Epics SGV Car Club will be their lets make it happen:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WILL BE THERE !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Nickg said:


> Epics SGV Car Club will be their lets make it happen:thumbsup:


 ABOUT TIME I SEE A SGV RIDER!!!! WHATS UP NICK? ITS GONA HAPPN DOGGY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

lowdude13 said:


> WILL BE THERE !!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Yes homie we should have flyers soon



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*its going to happen back to the day were it started . Nothing like crusine whittier on a sun day evening ready to hit the monos.*


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*What up dogg make this happen blow it up dogg*:machinegun:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> ABOUT TIME I SEE A SGV RIDER!!!! WHATS UP NICK? ITS GONA HAPPN DOGGY


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

x'2:h5:


andyodukes66 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


 ORALE PRIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

bigtoro said:


> *What up dogg make this happen blow it up dogg*:machinegun:


 YOUR WHATS UP MANUEL THIS IS GONA BLOW UP BOOOOM!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt for all the riders puttin in down in Cali


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

is thier going to be enough parking in the drive in ? and what time is the movie starting is everyone going to have enough time to get in


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes there will be plenty of parking for us at the drive in and we are working on getting boulevard nights played for us that night we will have plenty of time to get in we will roll out the park at 430 and all cruise through the full length of Whittier blvd to the drive in


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ORALE BOULEVARD NIGHTS PART 2 GOING DOWN 2012 STYLE HELL YEEEEAAAAAA LETS FILL ATLANTIC AND WHITTIER BLVD. WITH ALL THE LO LO S TALK ABOUT SOME MEAN FLASH BACKS :naughty:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LOW N SLOW


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*:thumbsup:Just created an event on my FB 2spread tha word:thumbsup: http://www.facebook.com/events/206010806161603/#!/events/206010806161603/*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear said:


> *:thumbsup:Just created an event on my FB 2spread tha word:thumbsup: http://www.facebook.com/events/206010806161603/#!/events/206010806161603/*


 THANKS BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :shocked:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> 
> "


*Sounds Firme.  :thumbsup:
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:biggrin: Lets make it happen


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

I like to know wut about the cops. Will we get sweated Thats my concern.


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BIGSINNER said:


> I like to know wut about the cops. Will we get sweated Thats my concern.


As long as everybody acts like mature adults we should be fine homie :yes:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> As long as everybody acts like mature adults we should be fine homie :yes:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C SGV WILL BE THEIR HOMIES STRAIGHT REPPIN THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT......!!! Just like old times.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5: *np I cant wait.. just like bac in tha days :werd:*


SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> THANKS BRO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT FOR A GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

my wife n kids are excited..road trip....what movie is going to be playing.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats wus up homie! Count Strictly Ridin In... thats lowriding!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD NIGHT!


See you and your beautiful 58 there homie cruisin :worship:



chevyboy57 said:


> my wife n kids are excited..road trip....what movie is going to be playing.


We are not sure yet but we are working on getting Blvd Nights played just for us, we should know soon, otherwise we will watch whatever movie they are playin



strictly ricc said:


> Thats wus up homie! Count Strictly Ridin In... thats lowriding!:thumbsup:


Thats what its all about homie, hittin the streets cruisin and havin a good time with the fam


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C SGV WILL BE THEIR HOMIES STRAIGHT REPPIN THE LOWRIDER MOVMENT......!!! Just like old times.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*What up ppl lets do it right and all will be firme no cops . Talk to the drive in man**ger all is good he welcomes us So we dont have to worry just have a good time. big toro Fellas 4 Life*


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

What big dawg big toro here what up ru staying horny pass the word out yesterday its blowing up


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

IT'S GOING TO BE A FIRME CARAVAN......:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: sounds good count me in


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

bigtoro said:


> *What up ppl lets do it right and all will be firme no cops . Talk to the drive in man**ger all is good he welcomes us So we dont have to worry just have a good time. big toro Fellas 4 Life*[/QUOTE YOUR THE MAN MANUEL I GOT TO HAVE YOU IN THE MIX UR THE OG BABY I WANT TO SEE ALL THE FELLAS CAR CLUB OUT THERE!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT:ninja:*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:


HEY CHIEF YOU ROLLING


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Can't wait, it's gonna be good....:biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

:run::run::run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt:biggrin:


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> 
> "






I'll be there with my Camera!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Highgeared said:


> I'll be there with my Camera!


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*What up dawg keep the mind going start plan your next project FEllas 4 Life and the eastside will be there . blow it up homies *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tell Ralph to stop fuckin men. ttt


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions cc will be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

REDEMPTION C.C. will be there fo sho!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

rapmaster_90201 said:


> devotions cc will be there!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup: lets see Devotions and Redemption out there 



johnnyc626 said:


> REDEMPTION C.C. will be there fo sho!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*:boink:ToozeDay nyte bump*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *:boink:ToozeDay nyte bump*


:nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT hno:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward to this ! ! !


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!





Sporty67 said:


> Ttt





OG 61 said:


> Looking forward to this ! ! !





BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


Lets do this :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :cheesy:


 NOW THATS WHATS UP BRO !!!!!!! TIME TO START COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

*DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CRUZ MARCH 4TH WHITTER BLVD :roflmao:*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

29 DAYS COUNT DOWN!!!!!!!:drama:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

28:yessad:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

we are expecting a really nice turnout for this one :cheesy:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Still waiting for the flyer :dunno: .....*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Still waiting for the flyer :dunno: .....*


should have it in a couple days homie :yes:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*what its all about!!:thumbsup: *


westcoastlowrider said:


> :cheesy:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *what its all about!!:thumbsup: *


thats right homie  cruisin through east los on whittier blvd where it all started


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> should have it in a couple days homie :yes:



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*FLYERS COURTESY OF BLOCK VALUE BRANDING, HIT THEM UP IF YOU NEED THEM TO MAKE DOPE ASS FLYERS, CUSTOM STICKERS, CARDS OR JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR YOUR EVENTS. HIT THEM UP AT **562-606-8091 **TELL THEM YOU CALLIN FROM LAYITLOW AND GET THE BEST PRICING.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> thats right homie  cruisin through east los on whittier blvd where it all started


I miss those days of cruisin whittier. One day I will be back for good.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS 26 MORE DAYS !


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS DO THIS 26 MORE DAYS !


Orale:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can't wait I'm super botnet


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


>



*Flyer came out bad ass, Great job. Let's do this!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)

GROUPE ELA will be there


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

guss68imp said:


> Orale:thumbsup:





OMAR760 said:


> TTT





andyodukes66 said:


> *Flyer came out bad ass, Great job. Let's do this!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*





OldSchoolGroupeELA said:


> GROUPE ELA will be there



TTMFT :h5:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

guss68imp said:


> Orale:thumbsup:


WHATS UP BIG DOG SHINE UP THOSE 13s AND LETS DO THIS:roflmao:


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP BIG DOG SHINE UP THOSE 13s AND LETS DO THIS:roflmao:


THATS RIGHT HOME BOY LETS DO THIS


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Sounds bien chingon will try to get out to that area :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

25 DAYS AND COUNTING :biggrin:


----------



## crystalblue (Nov 1, 2011)

*Lowaholics c.c well be out there..  
818 *


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like fun, CLASSIFIED CAR CLUB will be there


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!





LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:





koonmcs said:


> Sounds like fun, CLASSIFIED CAR CLUB will be there


:thumbsup: glad to see classified CC comin out to represent


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

''24'' DAYS!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*I talked to Jae Bueno about the cruise and he'll let Lowrider Magazine know about the event. Hopefully Lowrider Magazine will come out and cover the cruise....*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*See everyone there.....








*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *I talked to Jae Bueno about the cruise and he'll let Lowrider Magazine know about the event. Hopefully Lowrider Magazine will come out and cover the cruise....*[/QUOT :thumbsup::wow:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

CHINGON MAG!!! WILL BE THERE :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *I talked to Jae Bueno about the cruise and he'll let Lowrider Magazine know about the event. Hopefully Lowrider Magazine will come out and cover the cruise....*





SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> CHINGON MAG!!! WILL BE THERE :h5:


LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SOUNDS PRETTY FIRME THATS GONNA BE A NICE CRUISE GONNA TRY TO COME DOWN AND CRUISE IT


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

Boulevars Nights CC will be there....coming in from AZ repping EASTLOS now staying in az...see ya there....thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> SOUNDS PRETTY FIRME THATS GONNA BE A NICE CRUISE GONNA TRY TO COME DOWN AND CRUISE IT





falcon65 said:


> Boulevars Nights CC will be there....coming in from AZ repping EASTLOS now staying in az...see ya there....thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Homies from all the way from Arizona comin out to represent EAST LA :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

23 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:boink:*bumpidy bump-bump bump*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

22 DAYS LEFT :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C

And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...




*Damnnn!!!!!!!!!! Looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Damnnn!!!!!!!!!! Looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup: Hell yeah we are lets spread the word, we gonna take over the drive inn, you can guys bring little bbq grills and bring your own food and everything to the drive inn. cook some carne asade :ninja:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SHAYAN YOUR THE MAN!!!!! IM JUST IN THE PIC!:loco:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS WHERE ALL THE RIDERS AT? DONT STOP KNOW THIS IS JUST THE BEGGINING WHERE GONA BLOW UP BOOM :loco:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SHAYAN YOUR THE MAN!!!!! IM JUST IN THE PIC!:loco:


Thanks homie its a group effort :h5:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


WOW, THATS A NICE LIST!  :wow: :run:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

IS THERE GOING TO BE ROOM FOR EVERY ONE.....


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> IS THERE GOING TO BE ROOM FOR EVERY ONE.....


Yes plenty of room


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *FLYERS COURTESY OF BLOCK VALUE BRANDING, HIT THEM UP IF YOU NEED THEM TO MAKE DOPE ASS FLYERS, CUSTOM STICKERS, CARDS OR JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR YOUR EVENTS. HIT THEM UP AT **562-606-8091 **TELL THEM YOU CALLIN FROM LAYITLOW AND GET THE BEST PRICING.* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:WILL BE IN DA [email protected] HOUSE!! IS THUR ROOM 4 ME? LOL.







:naughty:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:WILL BE IN DA [email protected] HOUSE!! IS THUR ROOM 4 ME? LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add Together CC and Uniques CC to that list yes homie we will make sure theres enough room for you :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

QVO ADAM SHINE UP THOSE REGALS :drama:


El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:WILL BE IN DA [email protected] HOUSE!! IS THUR ROOM 4 ME? LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

21 DAYS


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

TO THE TOP ! ! !


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ttt


 .. Meant to tell you last week brother; You can count me in brother, I confirmed with some of my family out there and I'm set! Thanks for putting this together, see you in a couple of weeks ready to ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Meant to tell you last week brother; You can count me in brother, I confirmed with some of my family out there and I'm set! Thanks for putting this together, see you in a couple of weeks ready to ride!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: made my day brother cant wait to see your 59 out there cruisin with us. should move out here to cali brother all the shows are here will save you all the gas and trips


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

early moanin bump!:420:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

20 DAYS :run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> QVO ADAM SHINE UP THOSE REGALS :drama:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*what up ppl just 22 day 4 a firme crusie down memory lane . just tapping in to say q-vo to all low rider jointing us on march 4 2012 and q-vo to Solows CC. Big Toro Fellas 4 Life*


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: made my day brother cant wait to see your 59 out there cruisin with us. should move out here to cali brother all the shows are here will save you all the gas and trips


:yes: . . One day! . . I love my town, it raised me, made me who I am today; but the plan is to retire somewhere out there where I'm closer to the things I love!! 
. . Can't wait! See you soon.


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Damnnn!!!!!!!!!! Looking Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY will be out there


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: made my day brother cant wait to see your 59 out there cruisin with us. should move out here to cali brother all the shows are here will save you all the gas and trips


. . Also wanted to add that Elysian park and Whittier blvd I consider to be two of the Meccas of lowriding, and I will be fulfilling a live long dream of mine to have a ride and experience them both for the very first time! So it makes it even more and exciting on a personal level !!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Stomper714 said:


> :thumbsup:





El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


Spread the word homies :thumbsup:



MI 71 said:


> STRICTLY FAMILY will be out there


Nice to see Strictly Family added to that list 
:h5:


FoolishinVegas said:


> . . Also wanted to add that Elysian park and Whittier blvd I consider to be two of the Meccas of lowriding, and I will be fulfilling a live long dream of mine to have a ride and experience them both for the very first time! So it makes it even more and exciting on a personal level !!


:thumbsup: nothin like cruisin OG whittier blvd in a 59 :biggrin:



Bear said:


> :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

19 DAYS :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


lets keep adding to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

I LIKE THIS, ITS DIFFERENT ILL B THERE FOR SURE AND WILL SPREAD THE WORD TTT uffin:


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> . . Also wanted to add that Elysian park and Whittier blvd I consider to be two of the Meccas of lowriding, and I will be fulfilling a live long dream of mine to have a ride and experience them both for the very first time! So it makes it even more and exciting on a personal level !!


hey brother once you get a taste of cruising on whittier blvd through east los where it all began you couldnt go back to the Vegas strip lol :yes:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> hey brother once you get a taste of cruising on whittier blvd through east los where it all began you couldnt go back to the Vegas strip lol :yes:


THATS ON THE REAL!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> hey brother once you get a taste of cruising on whittier blvd through east los where it all began you couldnt go back to the Vegas strip lol :yes:


.. Should be very memorable!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hey are we getting ascorts like they have in funerals ,to block traffic? just a thought:rimshot:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

chef said:


> hey are we getting ascorts like they have in funerals ,to block traffic? just a thought:rimshot:


there gonna need em u know how many car clubs r gonna b there I don't think tha city of la knows wut there getting into


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

chef said:


> hey are we getting ascorts like they have in funerals ,to block traffic? just a thought:rimshot:


NO BRO WE SHUD BE OK :rofl:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ed1983 said:


> there gonna need em u know how many car clubs r gonna b there I don't think tha city of la knows wut there getting into


 THE MAYOR IS RIDING IN A LOW LOW HOMIE!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

18 DAYS!uffin:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC comfirmed on my FB they will bthere *


westcoastlowrider said:


> lets keep adding to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC comfirmed on my FB they will bthere *


:thumbsup: good lookin out homie


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM C.C will be there. Can't miss this ride!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

eric64impala said:


> MILLENIUM C.C will be there. Can't miss this ride!!!


Lets see Millenium CC from Watts come out and represent :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

17 days


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> 18 DAYS!uffin:


 Qvole carnales! Wish we could make this cruise sounds badass! Saludos de Chicago!:wave:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> Qvole carnales! Wish we could make this cruise sounds badass! Saludos de Chicago!:wave:


ORALE JOE MAYBE ONE DAY ESE! KEEP PUTTING DOWN OUT THERE IN CHICAGO A BIG QVO TO PURA SANGRE FROM SUR CALIFAS:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...




Ad Los Boulevardos cc to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

EVIL SIDE C.C. ALLWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest c.c.wll be there!!!:yes:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> ORALE JOE MAYBE ONE DAY ESE! KEEP PUTTING DOWN OUT THERE IN CHICAGO A BIG QVO TO PURA SANGRE FROM SUR CALIFAS:thumbsup:


 gracias carnal igualmente to all u guys bro and Sur CALIFAS GENTE !! Someone once said"we only live once lowride as much as we can !!!! Orale carnal!


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

64sled said:


> Ad Los Boulevardos cc to the list :thumbsup:


 PURA SANGRE WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc

And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

64sled said:


> Ad Los Boulevardos cc to the list :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: see you guys out there



sicksurside said:


> EVIL SIDE C.C. ALLWAYS DOWN TO RIDE!!!:thumbsup:


 good to see Evil Side comin out :thumbsup:



lowdude13 said:


> latins finest c.c.wll be there!!!:yes:


:h5:



PURA SANGRE said:


> PURA SANGRE WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:around: *<--- whut the public will be doing tryin to chec out all them ridaz!*


westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> :around: *<--- whut the public will be doing tryin to chec out all them ridaz!*


:roflmao:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

16 DAYS


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm:MAN I LIVE DOWN DA STREET FROM DAT DRIVE IN, I DONT THINK ALL THOSE CLUBS R GONNA FIT THUR, DAT PLACE IS SMALL, ALSO R THEY GONNA SHUT DAT DOWN FROM DA PUBLIC FROM WATCHIN A MOVIE ? 1 MO THING I HOPE DA VATOS FROM ''BASSETT'' DONT ACT UP DAT NIGHT, BASSETT PARQUE IS RITE ACROSS DA STREET FROM DIS DRIVE IN!! hno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:MAN I LIVE DOWN DA STREET FROM DAT DRIVE IN, I DONT THINK ALL THOSE CLUBS R GONNA FIT THUR, DAT PLACE IS SMALL, ALSO R THEY GONNA SHUT DAT DOWN FROM DA PUBLIC FROM WATCHIN A MOVIE ? 1 MO THING I HOPE DA VATOS FROM ''BASSETT'' DONT ACT UP DAT NIGHT, BASSETT PARQUE IS RITE ACROSS DA STREET FROM DIS DRIVE IN!! hno:


Have already discussed all this with Drive Inn manager and up to 600 cars fit side by side in one of the drive inn screens, and maybe even more if they go further back.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

takin the trey to get some sounds and a color bar installed in it tommorow gettin it ready for the cruise, need someone to hook me up with an OG front bumper guard too


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> 
> ...


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> takin the trey to get some sounds and a color bar installed in it tommorow gettin it ready for the cruise, need someone to hook me up with an OG front bumper guard too[/QUOTE YOU GOT THE BIG BOY TOYS :nicoderm:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:MAN I LIVE DOWN DA STREET FROM DAT DRIVE IN, I DONT THINK ALL THOSE CLUBS R GONNA FIT THUR, DAT PLACE IS SMALL, ALSO R THEY GONNA SHUT DAT DOWN FROM DA PUBLIC FROM WATCHIN A MOVIE ? 1 MO THING I HOPE DA VATOS FROM ''BASSETT'' DONT ACT UP DAT NIGHT, BASSETT PARQUE IS RITE ACROSS DA STREET FROM DIS DRIVE IN!! hno:


WE GOOD BRO MR BLUE OWL WILL BE THERE:x:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > takin the trey to get some sounds and a color bar installed in it tommorow gettin it ready for the cruise, need someone to hook me up with an OG front bumper guard too[/QUOTE YOU GOT THE BIG BOY TOYS :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:MAN I LIVE DOWN DA STREET FROM DAT DRIVE IN, I DONT THINK ALL THOSE CLUBS R GONNA FIT THUR, DAT PLACE IS SMALL, ALSO R THEY GONNA SHUT DAT DOWN FROM DA PUBLIC FROM WATCHIN A MOVIE ? 1 MO THING I HOPE DA VATOS FROM ''BASSETT'' DONT ACT UP DAT NIGHT, BASSETT PARQUE IS RITE ACROSS DA STREET FROM DIS DRIVE IN!! hno:


homie we will be rollin 300+ deep, they wud be fuckin stupid to try to start anything, dont worry brother we will be fine :thumbsup: We should be more worried about the weather being nice that day.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> takin the trey to get some sounds and a color bar installed in it tommorow gettin it ready for the cruise, need someone to hook me up with an OG front bumper guard too



*Beautifull ass trey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: HELL YEAAH, SOUNDS GOOOD! JUST LOOKIN OUT DATS ALL BROTHERS!! :boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BLUE OWL said:


> WE GOOD BRO MR BLUE OWL WILL BE THERE:x:


 :worship: :thumbsup: :facepalm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Beautifull ass trey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


Thanks homie :thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: HELL YEAAH, SOUNDS GOOOD! JUST LOOKIN OUT DATS ALL BROTHERS!! :boink:


Good lookin out homie :thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship: :thumbsup: :facepalm:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*dam homie u have my dream car LoL BTW where can I find a felix license frame & the plate u have? tried looking online but a lil hard to find:dunno:*


SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > takin the trey to get some sounds and a color bar installed in it tommorow gettin it ready for the cruise, need someone to hook me up with an OG front bumper guard too[/QUOTE YOU GOT THE BIG BOY TOYS :nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *dam homie u have my dream car LoL BTW where can I find a felix license frame & the plate u have? tried looking online but a lil hard to find:dunno:*Service department at the Felix Chevrolet dealer


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

the one by USC? (....well duh I think thats the only one:facepalm


westcoastlowrider said:


> Bear said:
> 
> 
> > *dam homie u have my dream car LoL BTW where can I find a felix license frame & the plate u have? tried looking online but a lil hard to find:dunno:*
> > Service department at the Felix Chevrolet dealer


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> the one by USC? (....well duh I think thats the only one:facepalm
> 
> yeah right by USC down the street from the Staples Center :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13 DAYS :nicoderm:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :wave:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS SGV


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

12 DAYS  :run:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't make this but my latins finest family will be out ther............ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh yeah:worship:... Looks like I have get "BLUE SUNDAY" ready to roll


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

peterjm97 said:


> Oh yeah:worship:... Looks like I have get "BLUE SUNDAY" ready to roll


:thumbsup: lets see ur cutty out there


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BlockValue said:


>


:thumbsup: 11 MORE DAYS :run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I can't make this but my latins finest family will be out ther............ttt


:thumbsup: glad to have Latins Finest CC in the house, the Sunset cruise looked like the turnout was great out in Corona. uffin:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

START SHINING UP THOSE 13s:roflmao:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions car club will be there !!!


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> SOLOWS SGV


 was up dawg Fellas 4 life


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*Fellas 4 Life*

What up dawg getting ready $ the big event and say q-vo to the Solows club


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

10 more days :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like the weather is gonna be a perfect 77 degrees that day and sunny :nicoderm: bring out your little bbq and grills that day, that we can take to the drive inn after :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *FLYERS COURTESY OF BLOCK VALUE BRANDING, HIT THEM UP IF YOU NEED THEM TO MAKE DOPE ASS FLYERS, CUSTOM STICKERS, CARDS OR JUST ABOUT ANYTHING FOR YOUR EVENTS. HIT THEM UP AT **562-606-8091 **TELL THEM YOU CALLIN FROM LAYITLOW AND GET THE BEST PRICING.* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *To the Top ! ! ! *​


uffin:


----------



## popeye82 (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

9 MORE DAYS  :boink: :h5::inout:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC

And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

BlockValue said:


>


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow lots of people gonna roll out there. TTT. 




westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## SPDLOWLOW (Jun 11, 2010)

*Orale That Sounds Firme, This Sure Brings Back Old Memories. SHOWLOWS C.C From Las Vegas will be there...*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SPDLOWLOW said:


> *Orale That Sounds Firme, This Sure Brings Back Old Memories. SHOWLOWS C.C From Las Vegas will be there...*


The homies from Vegas coming through :thumbsup: ttt Showlows CC


----------



## johnny31099 (Feb 23, 2012)

LA STYLE CARCLUB will be there


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
*Reflections SO. CAL. CC
*Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Showlows CC Las Vegas
LA Style CC

And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT, EXACTLY WHAT LA NEEDED A NICE LOWRIDER GET TOGETHER, lets all act like grown mature adults and keep the bullshit at home so we can all do this again over summertime:biggrin:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT, EXACTLY WHAT LA NEEDED A NICE LOWRIDER GET TOGETHER, lets all act like grown mature adults and keep the bullshit at home so we can all do this again over summertime:biggrin:


WELL SAID BRO IM READY!!!!!SOLOWS SGV


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT, EXACTLY WHAT LA NEEDED A NICE LOWRIDER GET TOGETHER, lets all act like grown mature adults and keep the bullshit at home so we can all do this again over summertime:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Groupe so cal. Will be attending what seems to be building twards a great event.


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ARE WE STILL MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ellaydog (Feb 17, 2012)

saludos y respetos to the solows c.c.for master-minding this unique way of displaying our ramflas through the city of los. hope this can be the beginning of something new. let's hope and pray that there's no harassment and/or discrimination from the marranos. God willing everything'll go as planned. praise the lowered .by the way,i represent the showlows c.c.l.a. ch.and i will definitely be there to witness the rebirth of whittier blvd cruising...chowww!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Ellaydog said:


> saludos y respetos to the solows c.c.for master-minding this unique way of displaying our ramflas through the city of los. hope this can be the beginning of something new. let's hope and pray that there's no harassment and/or discrimination from the marranos. God willing everything'll go as planned. praise the lowered .by the way,i represent the showlows c.c.l.a. ch.and i will definitely be there to witness the rebirth of whittier blvd cruising...chowww!


gracias carnal but the the real props go out to the homie SHYANN AKA WESTCOASTLOWRIDER HE IS THE MAN! I WAS JUST IN THE PIC TU SABES. DRIFTING ON A MEMORY TTMFT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ARE WE STILL MEETING AT ELYSIAN PARK.....:thumbsup:


ELYSIAN PARK IS THE SPOT TO BE MARCH 4 230 PM


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
*Reflections SO. CAL. CC
*Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Showlows CC Las Vegas
Showlows CC Los Angeles
LA Style CC
Groupe SoCal


And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:
​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

8 MORE DAYSSSSS :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

We are also having 2 taco trucks there too straight from the streets of East Los :drama::yes:


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

*TTT*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

SOUNDS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## falcon65 (Jan 5, 2012)

getting ride ready...will make pit-stop in pomona for swap meet need couple things for my 65 rag ss impala..getting it ready for az super show in mesa az...march 31 hope some of you can make it... and then Alysean Park 
and long awaited cruise..thru Witther blvr.. remebering old times..stay in east los till i was 15 years old been in az eversince miss old hood Hoyo Maravilla:thumbsup:.... BLVR NITES CC TTT...see ya soon


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Tighten those knockoffs, shine up those whitewalls and get those batteries charged.


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)

*TTT
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hit my boy up if you need flyers made and printed, cards, CAR CLUB banners, CUSTOM CAR CLUB DECALS, CAR CLUB T-SHIRTS, he did a great job with the flyer :thumbsup: TOP NOTCH WORK


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.....


:thumbsup: see you out there homie, ima roll the daytons i had bought from you :yes:


----------



## Ellaydog (Feb 17, 2012)

can some eses from the showlows c.c. get added to that list of rsvp,porfas...


----------



## Ellaydog (Feb 17, 2012)

just now noticed that the showlows are on that list. 'spensa.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Tighten those knockoffs, shine up those whitewalls and get those batteries charged.


thats right im ready bringing bk. memories!!!!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM THATS A TURN OUT


westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

62 CLUBS ND 30 SOLO. THOSE TACO GUYS BETTER BE READY!!!!!!!:run:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hit my boy up if you need flyers made and printed, cards, CAR CLUB banners, CUSTOM CAR CLUB DECALS, CAR CLUB T-SHIRTS, he did a great job with the flyer :thumbsup: TOP NOTCH WORK


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
*Reflections SO. CAL. CC
*Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Showlows CC Las Vegas
Showlows CC Los Angeles
LA Style CC
Groupe SoCal CC
Altered Ones CC


And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:
​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

This is the area of the park we are gonna chill at went there today and scoped out the place and took this picture, and figured the easiest way to whittier blvd this portion of elysian park is at the corner of stadium way and scott Ave, to leave here to head to whittier blvd we will jump on the 110 South to the 5 South exit Soto st make a right turn 8th st and make another right on boyle ave and a right on whittier blvd and cruise all the way down whittier blvd till we catch the 605 North to the vineland drive in theatre. Me and a couple people will try to lead in the front. Again we wanna start makin this a SoCal tradition so if you guys wanna do this again, everyone needs to act like mature grown adults, NO DRAMA, NO BULLSHIT, no leaving trash all over the place, plenty of trashcans will be there, bring your own grills and food that you want, your own sounds, chairs etc remember everyone is responsible for their own things.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mannnnn. That looks like a lot of Funnnnn. Latins finest will be there representing. And having a blast.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

This is what's up!!! 


westcoastlowrider said:


> Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> 
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow the 25th.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GT I.E IS THERE .. WITH HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Mannnnn. That looks like a lot of Funnnnn. Latins finest will be there representing. And having a blast.


:thumbsup: glad to have Latins Finest come out :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT I.E IS THERE .. WITH HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST


For sure. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: glad to have Latins Finest come out :nicoderm:


Simon. You know it.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> homie we *will be rollin 300+ deep, they wud be fuckin stupid to try to start anything*, dont worry brother we will be fine :thumbsup: We should be more worried about the weather being nice that day.


:rimshot:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Have they said what movie they going to play


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS ITS NEX WEEK SO GET UR LOW LOWS READY


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*TTMFT AND BUMP FOR THIS EVENT....:thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections SoCal CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Showlows CC Las Vegas
Showlows CC Los Angeles
LA Style CC
Groupe SoCal CC
Altered Ones CC


And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:
​


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This is the area of the park we are gonna chill at went there today and scoped out the place and took this picture, and figured the easiest way to whittier blvd this portion of elysian park is at the corner of stadium way and scott Ave, to leave here to head to whittier blvd we will jump on the 110 South to the 5 South exit Soto st make a right turn 8th st and make another right on boyle ave and a right on whittier blvd and cruise all the way down whittier blvd till we catch the 605 North to the vineland drive in theatre. Me and a couple people will try to lead in the front. Again we wanna start makin this a SoCal tradition so if you guys wanna do this again, everyone needs to act like mature grown adults, NO DRAMA, NO BULLSHIT, no leaving trash all over the place, plenty of trashcans will be there, bring your own grills and food that you want, your own sounds, chairs etc remember everyone is responsible for their own things.


:shocked: :shocked: ... :yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*cant wait!!:thumbsup: I even got butterflies Im so excited.....
..o wait think its chorro .... time 4a manpon*


----------



## DriveBye213 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's a plan:nicoderm:


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll be there with my Camera.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> I'll be there with my Camera.


Video I hope.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE GONNA BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES CRUISING THE BLVD.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*x'2 :h5: *


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE GONNA BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES CRUISING THE BLVD.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE GONNA BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES CRUISING THE BLVD.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Any clubs , solos , coming from I.e wanna caravan up there hit me up so we can roll together . Just n case we have any issues we can all be together


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Any clubs , solos , coming from I.e wanna caravan up there hit me up so we can roll together . Just n case we have any issues we can all be together


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS ONE GONNA BRING BACK SOME MEMORIES CRUISING THE BLVD.


YUP


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*hmmm anybody else rollin from the 661/760? Lookin 4a caravan also LoL *


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: Dukes Pasadena will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


 Dukes Pasadena


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections SoCal CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Showlows CC Las Vegas
Showlows CC Los Angeles
LA Style CC
Groupe SoCal CC
Altered Ones CC
Royal Image CC
Star/Players CC
Dukes Pasadena CC



And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:
​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Late Sunday night bump....


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

A HOMIES wut about we hit cesar Chavez to soto from the park them up Norwalk blvd to the drive in... So all it'll be is cruzin and no fwy...?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TIMELESSCLASSICS. said:


> A HOMIES wut about we hit cesar Chavez to soto from the park them up Norwalk blvd to the drive in... So all it'll be is cruzin and no fwy...?


well the point is to cruise on whittier blvd homie, and from elysian park to whittier blvd on the freeway is less than a mile


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> well the point is to cruise on whittier blvd homie, and from elysian park to whittier blvd on the freeway is less than a mile


sounds like u got this well planned out . TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> We wanna see Klique CC be out there representin, tell Rudy to bring "Not Guilty" :worship:


:x: just got the call we will try hard to make out there :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE MEETING UP @ ELYSIAN PARK & WHAT TIME IS ROLL OUT TIME?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

rightwire said:


> :x: just got the call we will try hard to make out there :h5:


:h5:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT just updated the roll call list on the FB event... Man its gonna be on & craccin!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

BigLos said:


> WHAT TIME IS EVERYONE MEETING UP @ ELYSIAN PARK & WHAT TIME IS ROLL OUT TIME?


230 ROLL OUT 430


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

i would say 4:30 to 5:30 depends on around when we get our stuff together and head out


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Bear said:


> TTT just updated the roll call list on the FB event... Man its gonna be on & craccin!


ITS GONA BE FIRMEuffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

rightwire said:


> :x: just got the call we will try hard to make out there :h5:


hope to see you and "not guilty" out there Rudy :wave:


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

puro bump :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Hit my boy up if you need flyers made and printed, cards, CAR CLUB banners, CUSTOM CAR CLUB DECALS, CAR CLUB T-SHIRTS, he did a great job with the flyer :thumbsup: TOP NOTCH WORK


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

So is boulevard nights going to be shown???


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

eric64impala said:


> So is boulevard nights going to be shown???


we arent able to becuase it has to be a movie the company can get and that movie is already too old to be able to get. So we are gonna watch whatever they are playing there but i really doubt a whole lot of people are actually gonna pay attention to the movie :around:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

818 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

WESTSIDE CC comming tru


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SNOOTY FOX said:


> WESTSIDE CC comming tru


:thumbsup: turning out to be a huge fuckin turnout


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

64sled said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:roflmao:THATS FUNNY & TIGHT


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> 230 ROLL OUT 430


THANKS SOLOWS CC SGV


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> i would say 4:30 to 5:30 depends on around when we get our stuff together and head out


THANKS WESTCOASTLOWRIDER. IM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT. IM COMING FROM THE 559 AREA CENTRAL CALI.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good shit props to the solows c.c. From big manny from the maniacos c.c. 



Getting horney


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

i wanna thank everyone in advance whos planning to come out and have a good time, a BIG thanks to all the homies that are comin from far Las vegas, Arizona, northern Cali to represent lowridin with us homies in socal. Bring all the lowrider community together and enjoy a sunday afternoon together cruisin Whittier blvd through East LOS where it all started. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

if anyone has questions or suggestions or on the day of the cruise you can call or txt me on my cell at 714-401-3854


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BigLos said:


> THANKS WESTCOASTLOWRIDER. IM GONNA TRY AND MAKE IT. IM COMING FROM THE 559 AREA CENTRAL CALI.


thats what lowridin is all about bringin everyone together for a good time with the family :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> i wanna thank everyone in advance whos planning to come out and have a good time, a BIG thanks to all the homies that are comin from far Las vegas, Arizona, northern Cali to represent lowridin with us homies in socal. Bring all the lowrider community together and enjoy a sunday afternoon together cruisin Whittier blvd through East LOS where it TTall started. :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

clara62 said:


> Good shit props to the solows c.c. From big manny from the maniacos c.c.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting horney


I WANT THAT 62 LOOKING GOOD MANNY!!!CHECK OUT THE HOMIES RIDE YOU TUBE CAPONE E BLUETIFUL CITY OF LA IT LOOKS FUCKN CLEAN:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Manny's clean Duece in this video


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride OC Car Club will be meeting up at 10am at Sonics in Fullerton. Same place where Impala OC throws the cruise nights. We want to roll out at 1030 am towards Elysian Park. Planning on kickin back and BBQ'ing over there, then roll out with for the cruise down whittie. Hit us up if you want to roll with us at 1030. 
message me or hit up someone from the club.

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Brown Pride OC Car Club will be meeting up at 10am at Sonics in Fullerton. Same place where Impala OC throws the cruise nights. We want to roll out at 1030 am towards Elysian Park. Planning on kickin back and BBQ'ing over there, then roll out with for the cruise down whittie. Hit us up if you want to roll with us at 1030.
> message me or hit up someone from the club.
> 
> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

would bring my 59 to the cruise but waiting on the chrome shop to finish up triple chroming a couple trim pieces so im gonna have to take the trey :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE ELYSIAN PARK MANAGER AND I PURSUADED HIM AND THEY ARE WELCOMING US WITH OPEN ARMS, HE SAID THEY HAVE HAD VERY BAD EXPERIENCES WITH OTHER CAR CLUBS IN THE PAST, SO WE NEED TO MAKE SURE WE ACT LIKE ADULTS, NO LEAVING TRASH ALL OVER THE PLACE, IF YOU WANNA DRINK BEER BRING RED CUPS WITH YOU TO POUR IT IN. WE DONT WANNA GIVE COPS ANY REASON TO BUG US. IF WE WANNA DO THIS AGAIN WE NEED TO ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS SO NEXT TIME THEY WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HAVE US THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOOTY FOX (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice WESTSIDE C.C. Comming tru


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be in the house


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be in the house


:yes:!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR
> 
> Best of Friends CC
> Unidos CC
> ...


:thumbsup:TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Westside CC
USO CC
Brown Pride CC

And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE ELYSIAN PARK MANAGER AND I PURSUADED HIM AND THEY ARE WELCOMING US WITH OPEN ARMS, HE SAID THEY HAVE HAD VERY BAD EXPERIENCES WITH OTHER CAR CLUBS IN THE PAST, SO WE NEED TO MAKE SURE WE ACT LIKE ADULTS, NO LEAVING TRASH ALL OVER THE PLACE, IF YOU WANNA DRINK BEER BRING RED CUPS WITH YOU TO POUR IT IN. WE DONT WANNA GIVE COPS ANY REASON TO BUG US. IF WE WANNA DO THIS AGAIN WE NEED TO ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS SO NEXT TIME THEY WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HAVE US THERE. :thumbsup:


:drama:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have a couple of suggestions maybe there could be more than just one route to whittier blvd. Going thru lights and traffic will be hard to keep everyone together? Just doing a wedding with ten cars is a hassle can't imagine hundreds of cars. Get cats going in diff ditections? Also cruise up and down a section of whittier before heading to the driving? Just suggestions thanks for organizing this out should be epic!


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> JUST GOT A CALL FROM THE ELYSIAN PARK MANAGER AND I PURSUADED HIM AND THEY ARE WELCOMING US WITH OPEN ARMS, HE SAID THEY HAVE HAD VERY BAD EXPERIENCES WITH OTHER CAR CLUBS IN THE PAST, SO WE NEED TO MAKE SURE WE ACT LIKE ADULTS, NO LEAVING TRASH ALL OVER THE PLACE, IF YOU WANNA DRINK BEER BRING RED CUPS WITH YOU TO POUR IT IN. WE DONT WANNA GIVE COPS ANY REASON TO BUG US. IF WE WANNA DO THIS AGAIN WE NEED TO ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS SO NEXT TIME THEY WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO HAVE US THERE. :thumbsup:


x2
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STRAY 52 said:


> I have a couple of suggestions maybe there could be more than just one route to whittier blvd. Going thru lights and traffic will be hard to keep everyone together? Just doing a wedding with ten cars is a hassle can't imagine hundreds of cars. Get cats going in diff ditections? Also cruise up and down a section of whittier before heading to the driving? Just suggestions thanks for organizing this out should be epic!


we will try our best to keep everyone together all depends on exactly what size turnout we have that day. Its looking to be 300+ turnout so we will let everyone know the route when we are leaving the park, we dont have to all be in a siingle fine line, just as long as we are FAIRLY close to eachother cruising down whittier.


----------



## bigtoro (Jan 20, 2012)

*bigtoro*

Three days and awake up dogg r u ready dam i can feel the tnt dogg stay horny Solows


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Brown Pride OC Car Club will be meeting up at 10am at Sonics in Fullerton. Same place where Impala OC throws the cruise nights. We want to roll out at 1030 am towards Elysian Park. Planning on kickin back and BBQ'ing over there, then roll out with for the cruise down whittie. Hit us up if you want to roll with us at 1030.
> message me or hit up someone from the club.
> BIG PRIMO.... WILL BE CRUISING WITH THE BOYS OF OC....


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> *
> ...


ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

pimp slap said:


> Uso will be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Ok so we are gonna try something new here and set something up for the SoCal lowriders from all over, LA, OC, IE, San Diego, Bakersfield and all in between is welcome, all car clubs, solo riders all welcome, if your car is juiced or not it dont matter we want you there cruising, bring the whole family with you, we are gonna do a first annual "Drifting on a Memory" whittier blvd cruise on March 4(sunday) at Elysian Park. This is gonna be a cruise through all of whittier blvd and ending at the Vineland Drive in Movies in the city of Industry. We are gonna all meet at Elysian Park near the dodgers stadium between 2:30-4:30pm and we will roll out at 4:30pm take the 101 south to the 5 South and exit Soto St and cruise whittier blvd down all the way to Montebello and take the 605 North and exit valley blvd and head to the Vineland Drive in Theater(443 N. Vineland Ave, City of Industry, CA ) to all watch a movie at the drive in, all low lows. Bring your lawn chairs if you want any food or snacks you wanna bring with you for you and the family to the drive in. We gonna try something different for the SoCal lowlows and see how it turns out, not the same car shows over and over with nobody actually cruising and just sitting behind your car with lawn chairs all day. Everyone is welcome, all car clubs from all chapters are welcome, solo riders all welcome, let us know whos making it out there. LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.  Any questions you can pm me or the homie Jay" at ﻿﻿SOLOWS C.C SGV layitlow at"SOLOWS C.C SGV
> 
> IMAGINE IF THESE WHERE ALL LOWLOWS
> *
> ...


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

SOLOWS SGV READY TO RIDE!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Big J, we are going to try to make it. Batmans car is in the shop, but we will try to show support!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

ADD WESTBOUND CC TO THE LIST WERE NOT GOING TO MISS THIS!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Get them batteries charged, them knockoffs tight, them oil leaks fixed, them tags up to date :facepalm: :roflmao: u homies know what im talkin about


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

hell ya thats what im talking about!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a list of the Car Clubs who are gonna be comin out SO FAR

Best of Friends CC
Unidos CC
Solows SGV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Goodtimes CC
Traffic CC
Maniacos CC
Firme Classics CC
Fellas 4 Life CC
Drifintg on a memory CC
Pride SoCal CC
Better Days CC
Old memories CC
Contagious CC
Streetstyle CC
Klique CC
Caliriders CC
Individuals CC
Classic Dreams CC
Epics SGV CC
La Gente CC
Reflections CC
Majestics CC
Timeless Classics CC
Hate it or Love it CC
Strictly Riding CC
Road Kings CC
Islanders CC
Impalas CC
Showtime CC
One Life CC
Pachuco Califas CC
Straight Game 4 life CC
Premier CC
Rowdoggs CC
Street Kingz CC
Santana CC
Westside Familia CC
Rollerz Only CC
Wicked Ridaz CC
Boulevard CC
Classified CC
Lowaholics CC
Valley Kings CC
Groupe ELA CC
Members Only CC
Neu Exposure CC
Thee Artistics CC
Redemption CC
Devotions CC
Uniques CC
Together CC
Latins Finest CC
Strictly Family CC
RAIDERNATION IV LIFE CC
MILLENIUM C.C
EVIL SIDE C.C.
Los Boulevardos cc
Stylistics CC
Westside CC
USO CC
Brown Pride CC
Strays CC
Westbound CC
Gangs to Grace CC


And over 30 solo riders so far. :thumbsup: THE LIST KEEPS GROWING :biggrin: Lowrider community coming together 
​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

65 CAR CLUBS AND GROWING  :run:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> SOLOWS SGV READY TO RIDE!!!


 JUST WANT TO SAY CONGRATS FOR DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND POSITIVE CARNAL!!! THIS CRUISE SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA B GREAT ...WE NEED THE PASSENGERS IN THE VEHICLES TO VIDEO SO WE CAN SEE THIS EVERYWHERE!! MY CLUB PURA SANGRE WILL B THIR IN SPIRIT CARNAL SALUDOS DESDE CHICAGO GOD BLESS N GOOD LUCK ORALE JAY!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Have fun guys. I work this Sunday. TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Have fun guys. I work this Sunday. TTT


call in sick :h5:


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

I will be out there with the white primered chipping every where 4 door 57 look to have a good time . Not the best looking 57 but gonna roll anyways. I know my son will enjoy all the nice rides .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

19BELAIR57 said:


> I will be out there with the white primered chipping every where 4 door 57 look to have a good time . Not the best looking 57 but gonna roll anyways. I know my son will enjoy all the nice rides .


I bet he will. Have fun.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> call in sick :h5:


I wish I could. In my job that's almost like quiting. Lol. But my LATINS FINEST cc fam will be there. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone taking Pictures. I almost always take pictures of the even that my homeboy big troubles Crome GOODTIMES IE throws in the ie. CRUUSE INTO THE SUNSET. we are having one on April 22. That's also a Sunday. Every one is invited. TTT.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> What's up Big J, we are going to try to make it. Batmans car is in the shop, but we will try to show support!!


hey whats up alex? hopefully u guys make it.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Anyone taking Pictures. I almost always take pictures of the even that my homeboy big troubles Crome GOODTIMES IE throws in the ie. CRUUSE INTO THE SUNSET. we are having one on April 22. That's also a Sunday. Every one is invited. TTT.


gracias i was out there a few months ago it was a great cruise see u at the next one april 22:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS!!!ITS TOMMAROW SUNDAY MARCH 4 230PM ALL RIDERS PLEASE STAND UP!!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

PURA SANGRE said:


> JUST WANT TO SAY CONGRATS FOR DOING SOMETHING DIFFERENT AND POSITIVE CARNAL!!! THIS CRUISE SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA B GREAT ...WE NEED THE PASSENGERS IN THE VEHICLES TO VIDEO SO WE CAN SEE THIS EVERYWHERE!! MY CLUB PURA SANGRE WILL B THIR IN SPIRIT CARNAL SALUDOS DESDE CHICAGO GOD BLESS N GOOD LUCK ORALE JAY!


QVO JOE AND TO PURA SANGRE CC GRACIAS CARNAL IM SHURE IT SHUD BE ON YOU TUBE AND ALL OVER LAY IT LOW FROM LOS TO CHICAGO ALL BROWN LUV


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not Gona make it homie, dispensa para la otra


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Anyone taking Pictures. I almost always take pictures of the even that my homeboy big troubles Crome GOODTIMES IE throws in the ie. CRUUSE INTO THE SUNSET. we are having one on April 22. That's also a Sunday. Every one is invited. TTT.


there is gonna be alot of people recording the whole cruise including me, taking a gang of photos too. :cheesy: all will be posted on layitlow and youtube


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I WILL BE THERE SOMEWHERE IN THE FRONT WITH A GOLD TREY WILL TRY TO PERSONALLY MEET EVERY ONE OF YOU GUYS THERE :thumbsup: IF ANYONE HAS QUESTIONS OR DIRECTIONS THE DAY OF THE CRUISE YOU CAN CALL ME ON MY CELL AT 714-401-3854 SHAYAN


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

CRUISING ON A SUNDAY AFTER NOON.....THAT'S WHAT'S UP!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

What movie we watching


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

we watching two action movies back to back, we gotta be at the drive in lined up no later than 5:45 or 6:00, that was what they are playing at this time. but i doubt anybody is actually gonna be watching the movie everyones gonna be busy checkin out all the cars :nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> there is gonna be alot of people recording the whole cruise including me, taking a gang of photos too. :cheesy: all will be posted on layitlow and youtube


That's what I'm talking about. I work this Sunday but my family will be out ther. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> we watching two action movies back to back, we gotta be at the drive in lined up no later than 5:45 or 6:00, that was what they are playing at this time. but i doubt anybody is actually gonna be watching the movie everyones gonna be busy checkin out all the cars :nicoderm:


TTT.


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be there


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

JUSTUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics will be present homies Ttt for this cruz


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

O class is gona jump on the wave on soto does eny one know of eny good post up spots to wait to jump on this ultimate cruz? Eny input would be very appreciate not familiar with the area Gracias homies


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Is there room to split if we want to leave the drive-in early or is everyone blocked in till it's done?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Is there room to split if we want to leave the drive-in early or is everyone blocked in till it's done?


Yes bro there will be room to leave early if u do


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

STRAY 52 said:


> I have a couple of suggestions maybe there could be more than just one route to whittier blvd. Going thru lights and traffic will be hard to keep everyone together? Just doing a wedding with ten cars is a hassle can't imagine hundreds of cars. Get cats going in diff ditections? Also cruise up and down a section of whittier before heading to the driving? Just suggestions thanks for organizing this out should be epic!


CALL ME BRO IF YOU ROLLING


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS DO THIS!!!ITS TOMMAROW SUNDAY MARCH 4 230PM ALL RIDERS PLEASE STAND UP!!!!!


:thumbsup:READY HOMIE


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:READY HOMIE


ORALE PRIDE !


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> I wish I could. In my job that's almost like quiting. Lol. But my LATINS FINEST cc fam will be there. TTT.


YA BRO LETS ROLL IT SHOULD BE NICE!!! CALL IN SICK!!!:barf:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> YA BRO LETS ROLL IT SHOULD BE NICE!!! CALL IN SICK!!!:barf:


If it was that easy. Lol. You guys have fun bro. Maybe next time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> YA BRO LETS ROLL IT SHOULD BE NICE!!! CALL IN SICK!!!:barf:


If it was that easy. Lol. You guys have fun bro. Maybe next time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys. You know I was talkin to one of my homies from STYLISTICS ie. and he gave me what I though was a great idea. He was telling me that it would be nice if someone took a picture of all the cars in the drive in like the old of picture. Like a before and after. That's all. Anyone have any input. ??


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB will be there......*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SEE EVERYONE MANANA LETS MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT AND CRUISE, ALL FOR THE PASSION AND LOVE WE ALL SHARE FOR LOWRIDING. :h5: any questions call me on my cell at 714-401-3854 WE ARE GONNA BE AT THE CORNER OF STADIUM WAY AND SCOTT AVE part of ELYSIAN PARK where its all the palm trees. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Got every one talking.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up guys. You know I was talkin to one of my homies from STYLISTICS ie. and he gave me what I though was a great idea. He was telling me that it would be nice if someone took a picture of all the cars in the drive in like the old of picture. Like a before and after. That's all. Anyone have any input. ??


thats a great idea bro, we will definately do that


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> thats a great idea bro, we will definately do that


Thats what I'm talking about. TTT. LATINS finest will be there. I will be at work looking at this event from my computer at work. But my family will be representing.


----------



## costom70 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any solo riders attending ?


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

<--- Yep! Ino I ain't the only one ...


costom70 said:


> Any solo riders attending ?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILY OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bear said:



<--- Yep! Ino I ain't the only one ...

Click to expand...

*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

IM SOOOOOOOOO TEMPTED.......:twak:


lowdude13 said:


> YA BRO LETS ROLL IT SHOULD BE NICE!!! CALL IN SICK!!!:barf:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TODAY IS THE BIG DAY PEOPLE,PLEASE EVERYONE LETS MAKE A GOOD NAME FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT:thumbsup:WE ARE JUST A FEW HRS AWAY SEE ALL U CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS SOON!SOLOWS C.C


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Do it, this Shit is gonna be epic... if I didn't have Sundays off I know I would... we won't snitch LoL. TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> IM SOOOOOOOOO TEMPTED.......:twak:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> IM SOOOOOOOOO TEMPTED.......:twak:


you ate some bad carne asade last night that got you food poisened remember?????? :barf:so now you cant make it into work today.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LETS DO THIS LETS TAKE IT BACK TO WHERE LOWRIDING STARTED FROM :thumbsup:


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Rolling out about 12-12:30 on the I 10 from claremont / Pomona any body wanna roll hit me up 909 964/4659 Manny


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam this is a great day, sunny as hell


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

costom70 said:


> Any solo riders attending ?


Sounds like their will be a couple of us riding solo , just looking to have a nice day with the family . I know i will be noticed with my primered / chipping everywhere 57 , not the best looking car but gonna roll anyways .


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

19BELAIR57 said:


> Sounds like their will be a couple of us riding solo , just looking to have a nice day with the family . I know i will be noticed with my primered / chipping everywhere 57 , not the best looking car but gonna roll anyways .


Nothing wrong with that.Enjoy the day with Familia,and Cruising your Ride.


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ttt to all the riders headed out today


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

Bear said:


> <--- Yep! Ino I ain't the only one ...


Solo rider here...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

IF ANYBODY HAS QUESTIONS OR NEED DIRECTIONS CALL OR TXT ME 
714-401-3854 shayan

I WILL BE THERE IN THE FRONT WITH A GOLD 63 WITH A FELIX PLATE ON THE FRONT.


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

T. T. T. SEE EVERYONE THEIR.....


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR A GOOD TIME !!! Have fun homies !! I GOT TO FUCKN WORK !! :facepalm:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah I went 2Felix yesterday & got my set LoL


westcoastlowrider said:


> IF ANYBODY HAS QUESTIONS OR NEED DIRECTIONS CALL OR TXT ME
> 714-401-3854 shayan
> 
> I WILL BE THERE IN THE FRONT WITH A GOLD 63 WITH A FELIX PLATE ON THE FRONT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> *TO THE TOP FOR ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND FAMILY OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *









RANFLA IS READY TO ROLL!!!!


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

hope to see alot of pics... wanted to go, but too much shit going on today


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

RdnLow63 said:


> hope to see alot of pics... wanted to go, but too much shit going on today


x1983


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

....dam there's already a lot of rides here


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

We need pics or video! sounds like a badass day!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 445912
> RANFLA IS READY TO ROLL!!!!


nice. Look for Carlos hes Out there.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

*








*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


Looking good!!!! Nice ass day looks like! 28degrees & some snow on the ground here in Chicago!...more pics please homies


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

On olympic & soto


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

PURA SANGRE said:


> Looking good!!!! Nice ass day looks like! 28degrees & some snow on the ground here in Chicago!...more pics please homies


It was about 78 Degrees where there at.It was Nice out here in Sur Califas.


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> It was about 78 Degrees where there at.It was Nice out here in Sur Califas.


Orale wish we were there! Hopfully more pics will b posted up..


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got off on valley almost there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST CC JUS ROLLED IN


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Everybody head to the drive inn now lol even though Whittier blvd is crackin


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. San Diego had a good time. Will post pictures later on tonight. Got a 2 1/2 hour drive back home..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Movie starts at 7 homies hurry up and make it over to the drive inn


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

was.. nice :thumbsup:


----------



## costom70 (Feb 15, 2012)

missed it next time for sure


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: I HAD A GREAT TIME,,,, WITH MARK FROM TRAFFIC! WE CAN SEE DA MOVIE GOOD , ACROSS DA STREET FROM BASSETT PARK!! LOL! IT WAS COOL!! :boink:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :biggrin:


:thumbsup: GET DOWN "KLIQUE" :boink:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*LATINS FINEST C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME WE CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE MAYBE THIS SUMMER SOME PICS *


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

*hell yeah, let's do it again 818 was
there to support! :thumbsup:






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> *hell yeah, let's do it again 818 was
> there to support! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 446238
> *


*LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE HOMIE GOOD SEEING THE VALLE OUT THERE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ME AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN:thumbsup:*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

MORE PICS


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

Had a blast! Glad no tikket, sorry 4those who did get'em, I bounced out a lil early from Vineland but I'm 4sho lookin 4ward to the next one... cruz home safe homies


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: I HAD A GREAT TIME,,,, WITH MARK FROM TRAFFIC! WE CAN SEE DA MOVIE GOOD , ACROSS DA STREET FROM BASSETT PARK!! LOL! IT WAS COOL!! :boink:


LIKE WISE ADAM ALWAYS COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU. LOOKED LIKE YOUR SON WAS ENJOYING HIM SELF CHECKING ALL THE RIDES OUT SEE YOU SOON BROTHER 
HAD A GREAT TIME ON WHITTIER BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF MEMORIES AS A YOUNGSTER OUT THERE A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE THE ONE THING THAT DONT CHANGE IS THE COPS ALWAYS BULLSHITTING WITH PEOPLE THEY GOTTA MAKE THEIR REVENUE JACKASSES WE ARE THEIR JOB SECURITY BUT STILL LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Amahury760 said:


> MemberS only cc. San Diego had a good time. Will post pictures later on tonight. Got a 2 1/2 hour drive back home..


WASSUP AMAHRY DIDENT SEE U GUYS OUT THERE TOO MANY RIDES WAS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 446254


Gangs to Grace Had a great time with Duke's Pasadena!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BEST OF FRIENDS BC AND CC HAD A GREAT TIME  HOPE TO DO IT NEXT YEAR, WILL B WAITING FOR IT.....GREAT TURNOUT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ain't nothin like cruising on a Sunday afternoon!!!
Tradition IE had a great time!!!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques c.c. had a great. Time


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LIKE WISE ADAM ALWAYS COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU. LOOKED LIKE YOUR SON WAS ENJOYING HIM SELF CHECKING ALL THE RIDES OUT SEE YOU SOON BROTHER
> HAD A GREAT TIME ON WHITTIER BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF MEMORIES AS A YOUNGSTER OUT THERE A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE THE ONE THING THAT DONT CHANGE IS THE COPS ALWAYS BULLSHITTING WITH PEOPLE THEY GOTTA MAKE THEIR REVENUE JACKASSES WE ARE THEIR JOB SECURITY BUT STILL LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

*HAD A GOOD TIME HOPE THERE IS A NEXT TIME* :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> WASSUP AMAHRY DIDENT SEE U GUYS OUT THERE TOO MANY RIDES WAS GREAT :thumbsup:


YEAH BRO, DIDNT SEE YOU TOO. IT WAS A FULL HOUSE EVERYWHERE WE WENT. JUST GOT BACK TO SD A WHILE AGO. ABOUT TO UPLOAD SOME PICTURES. SEE YOU GUYS IN 2 WEEKS @ THE TRAFFIC SHOW.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN L.A..HERE ARE A FEW PICTURES FROM ALYSHANN PARK, WHITTIER BLVD, AND CRENSHAW.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

CRENSHAW BLVD


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Klique had a bad ass time! Props to westcoastlowrider for organizing a great event. Brought back many memories.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

MAN FUCK L.A.P.D.!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

*A few shots from tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a great time....


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Me and the family had a great time , my son lost count of so many nice cars out there . I hope this is the beginning of a anual / traditional cruise . Looking forward to more pictures....
Thanks to all who organized this amazing cruise night .


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank's homie good looking out


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME ITS SAFE TO SAY EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND I HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOON NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS NICE, I TRIED TO MEET EVERYONE PERSONALLY BUT IT WAS JUST TOO MANY PEOPLE, I WAS THE ONE IN THE GOLD 63 TELLIN EVERYBODY THAT WE ROLLIN OUT. HOPEFULLY THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY MORE CRUISES TO COME. :h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THE NEXT ONES DATE AND DETAILS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THE NEXT ONES DATE AND DETAILS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!!


 *GOOD TURNOUT HOMIES, KEEP IT UP!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

We will be at the* NEXT ONE!!!*


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

*Dig these Mugs!!!!!!*












One last one and Im done.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 9 guests)

mr.glasshouse 
westcoastlowrider 
BoOtZ323 
JRSLOLO65 
19BELAIR57


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Highgeared said:


> *Dig these Mugs!!!!!!*


:rofl: I straight stopped my 63 in the middle of whittier blvd and made the fam step out to take a picture :roflmao:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*LETS DO THIS !!!!!!!!!!!*


westcoastlowrider said:


> THE NEXT ONES DATE AND DETAILS WILL BE POSTED SOON!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*GREAT JOB BRO LATINS FINEST C.C. WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN *:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME ITS SAFE TO SAY EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND I HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOON NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS NICE, I TRIED TO MEET EVERYONE PERSONALLY BUT IT WAS JUST TOO MANY PEOPLE, I WAS THE ONE IN THE GOLD 63 TELLIN EVERYBODY THAT WE ROLLIN OUT. HOPEFULLY THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY MORE CRUISES TO COME. :h5:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classes had a great time.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. It looks like it was off the hook.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Highgeared said:


> *A few shots from tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Nice Pics.Mike


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

GRACIAS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO MANY CLUBS TO NAME ELYSIAN PARK WAS CRACKING SICK!!! TO BAD WE CUDNT ALL CRUZ THE BLVD TOGTHER DO TOO THE L.A.P.D ACTING UP THEY WILL NEVER STOP US WE WILL BE DOING IT AGAIN. SOLOWS CAR CLUB SGV!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

*-STYLISTICS-*


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> GRACIAS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO MANY CLUBS TO NAME ELYSIAN PARK WAS CRACKING SICK!!! TO BAD WE CUDNT ALL CRUZ THE BLVD TOGTHER DO TOO THE L.A.P.D ACTING UP THEY WILL NEVER STOP US WE WILL BE DOING IT AGAIN. SOLOWS CAR CLUB SGV!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great job Homies, They can stop us from entering the park but they can't stop us from cruising. It was off the hook, can't wait for the next one


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

THE BLVD WAS PACKED LAST NITE!!! LOOK LIKE BACK IN THE DAY .. MONTEBELLO PARK WAS OFF THE HOOK TOO. 
CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM CC Had a great time from elysian park.. Whittier blvrd cruise .. Montebello park..all the way to the drive in I had to leave the Moviez early because of work this morning tired as hell at work right now but it was all well worth it. Can't wait till the next one


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Santana Car Club had a great time!!!!:thumbsup: Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

How many cars on a estimate yesterday


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Mr Solorio said:


> How many cars on a estimate yesterday


FROM 4 TO 5 HUNDRED RIDES AND THATS NOT INCLUDING THE BIKES


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*O*C*

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

We were only able to hit the Blvd... My Blue Sunday had technical difficulies during the day, but all in all had a grip of fun and this was my son's first cruise. Thanks to the organizer of this. Let do it again!:bowrofl:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKINGS SO.BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT ELYSIAN PARK.
LAPD KILLED IT, HAD TO BOUNCE.WILL TRY TO GET THERE EARLY NEXT TIME FOR BETTER PARKING.
GLAD TO HEAR THAT THE CRUISE AND MOVIE WAS A GOOD TURN OUT.... SEE YOU ON THE NEXT ONE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THANKS FOR EVERYONE WHO CAME ITS SAFE TO SAY EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AND I HOPE TO DO THIS AGAIN SOON NOW THAT THE WEATHER IS NICE, I TRIED TO MEET EVERYONE PERSONALLY BUT IT WAS JUST TOO MANY PEOPLE, I WAS THE ONE IN THE GOLD 63 TELLIN EVERYBODY THAT WE ROLLIN OUT. HOPEFULLY THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY MORE CRUISES TO COME. :h5:


GOOD JOB WESTCOASTLOWRIDER LETS GO FOR THAT CRUISE AGAIN TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

LA GENTE CC had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WE HAD A FUN TIME BEING OUT WITH THE FAMILY!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt for all the cruisers!!!!!!!


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Richard. It was a fun time. After seeing everything last night, My 12-year old son is now telling me he wants me to put Hydros on my '68 wagon.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maniacos c.c. Had a good ass time mad props to the solows c.c. For putting this together going to the red carpet next big sleepy ...........you're what's up can't wait to do it agine ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:FIRME CLASSICS HAD A FIRME TIME OUT THERE. STARTING AT ELYSIAN PARK THEN CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD AND AT MONTEBELLO PARK WHERE IT STOOD CRACKING... WE CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!:h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GREAT TIME KICKING IT WITH THE HOMIES FROM BROWN PRIDE AND CLASSIC OLDIES. 
CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

SANTANA had a blast


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

THE NEXT one we might be pick a different location to meet up at so there will be more room for cars to fit, elysian park was packed to capacity couldnt even have cars get in the park.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> THE NEXT one we might be pick a different location to meet up at so there will be more room for cars to fit, elysian park was packed to capacity couldnt even have cars get in the park.


CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!! BEST OF FRIENDS HAD A GREAT TIME...HOPEFULLY MY MINI WILL HAVE MORE MODS FOR THAT ONE....KEEP IT UP!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

this is what Danny De La Paz (Actor from Numerous movies like Boulevard Nights & American Me... if yall didnt know) wrote on my FB event... "OMG! Y'all didn't get permits? U know how the jura wants their feria...LOL!! I heard they gave out a grip of tickets at Elysian Park and even some to the photographers!! I went to the Vineland Drive-In to meet the cruisers and post up with some kool BOULEVARD NIGHTS memorabilia but they cancelled the screening of Boulevard Nights as well. Too bad...it was an incredible summers evening and a perfect night for this event. Lemme know what all else went down...an event like this one needs to be planned out just right and done legit. Hope someone posts soon..." http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9415&type=1&theater#!/events/206010806161603/


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## mrkmac98 (Aug 11, 2009)

Damn it, i missed out!!! next time. To be continued..........:twak:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LIKE WISE ADAM ALWAYS COOL KICKING IT WITH YOU. LOOKED LIKE YOUR SON WAS ENJOYING HIM SELF CHECKING ALL THE RIDES OUT SEE YOU SOON BROTHER
> HAD A GREAT TIME ON WHITTIER BROUGHT BACK A LOT OF MEMORIES AS A YOUNGSTER OUT THERE A LOT OF CLEAN RIDES OUT THERE THE ONE THING THAT DONT CHANGE IS THE COPS ALWAYS BULLSHITTING WITH PEOPLE THEY GOTTA MAKE THEIR REVENUE JACKASSES WE ARE THEIR JOB SECURITY BUT STILL LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE


WELL SEAD ABOUT THE COPS MARK SEE YOU AT YOUR SHOW IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:worship::worship::worship: !


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Brown Pride OC HAD A BLAST! GRACIAS TO SOLOWS FOR SETTING IT UP...AND ALL THE DOWN ASS CRUISERS FOR THROWING A VUELTA ON THE CALLES! CAN'T WAIT TIL THE NEXT ONE. MAYBE NEXT TIME IT SHOULD BE JUST A CRUISE SO THAT THE JURA DOESN'T SEE US COMING! WE'LL OWN THE STREETS A LITTLE LONGER!


----------



## el_cucuy562 (Dec 8, 2011)

That was an amazing event!!! WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> this is what Danny De La Paz (Actor from Numerous movies like Boulevard Nights & American Me... if yall didnt know) wrote on my FB event... "OMG! Y'all didn't get permits? U know how the jura wants their feria...LOL!! I heard they gave out a grip of tickets at Elysian Park and even some to the photographers!! I went to the Vineland Drive-In to meet the cruisers and post up with some kool BOULEVARD NIGHTS memorabilia but they cancelled the screening of Boulevard Nights as well. Too bad...it was an incredible summers evening and a perfect night for this event. Lemme know what all else went down...an event like this one needs to be planned out just right and done legit. Hope someone posts soon..." http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9415&type=1&theater#!/events/206010806161603/


This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:* x's 2 I read it & wuz like huh? but w/e... I had A blast & of coarse theres gonna be cops 2step in, thats expected-hell even at the 2011 Torres Empire Lolo Show in L.A. cops started BS while we were there set'n up before the show... but once they bounce out,then we do what we do & do it well Again it brought my spirits up & cant wait 4the next one... *


westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:


*HEY HOMIE MUCH PROPS TO U AND ALL THE EFFORT U PUT IN AND TO WHOEVER HELPED U IN MAKING THIS EVENT POSSIBLE, WESTSIDE FAMILIA COULDNT MAKE IT TO ELYSIAN PARK BUT WE WHERE THERE AT WHITTIER BLVD POSTED UP WITH THE HOMIES FROM LA GENTE CC, THEN WE CRUISED AND PARKED ACROSS FROM THE DRIVE IN AN CHILLED TILL LIKE 9PM. BUT WE SAW A BUNCH OF BAD ASS RIDES ALL OVER WHITTIER BLVD AND PARKING LOTS ALONG THE WAY AND I CAN JUST IMAGINE WUT IT WAS LIKE EARLIER. WELL IF YOU DO ANOTHER ONE, KEEP US POSTED AND WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO BE THERE.*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

HEY PLAYBOY GREAT JOB ON THIS EVENT MY LATINS FINEST FAMILY WENT OUT THERE I WAS NOT ABLE TO GO BUT I WAS THERE IN SPIRIT..........ALL MY HOMEBOYS WHERE TEXTING ME LIKE CRAZY..........I WILL POST UP SOME PICS AS SOON AS I GET HOME.........TTT




westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY VIDEO OF THE CRUISE ON THE BLVD?


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:



*Well said, Congradulations to you on a job well done :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great idea and turnout. It's hard putting together something as big as this, but it's worth it at the end. I'm sorry i couldn't make it as plan, wish i did i missed out. But i'll work on making the next one you put together. Once again sorry Lo Nuestro Car Club couldn't be there. *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

del toro said:


> ANYBODY HAVE ANY VIDEO OF THE CRUISE ON THE BLVD?


I have a couple of videos that my homeboy RUBEN FROM STYLISTICS sent me I'll up load them today to you tube and post them up.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Great turn out and perfect weather (on the warm side, but had the palm tress right above *Perfect*). Big props to WESTCOASTLOWIDER and his crew, keep up the good work and keep us all posted on the next date. This cruise will continue to grow, I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:[/QUOTE WELL SAID SHYANN,THIS TURN OUT WAS HUGE THAT PARK WAS BUMPING PERMIT OR NOT LAPD DONT GIVE A SHIT ALL THIS WAS A POSSITIVE TURN OUT DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS DIFFERENT VARRIOS AND EVERYONE KEEPT IT FIRME!!! NO NEED FOR THAT GHETTO BIRD FLYING AROUND MAKING US FEEL LIKE WE ARE KICKING UP DUST.THEY NEED TO GET THERE SHIT RITE IVE SUPPORTED MANY EVENTS THAT GO TO THE POLICE DEPARTMENT ITS JUST ALL BULLSHIT.ID LIKE TO SAY GRACIAS TO EVERY ONE FOR THERE SUPPORT WITHOUT YOU THIS WUD OF NEVER HAPPN,MUCH LOVE TO THE HOMIE SHYANN AKA WESTCOASTLOWRIDER!!!,MUCH LOVE TO MY BOYS!!!FROM OUR CLUB SOLOWS MY VP SMOKEY YOU KNOW WHATS UP PERRO.NOT BADD FOR A SOLO RIDER AND A LIL CLUB SOLOWS CC SGV GRACIAS JAY PRES.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

here are some videos sent to me from my homie Ruben from STYLISTICS IE thanks player I really appreciate them every one enjoy...




here is the other one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

look even la jura is jocking these fuuuu's lol!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SORRY TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SOME PICTRES HERE ARE SOME THAT MY HOMEBOY RUBEN FROM STYLISTICS SENT ME THANKS PLAYER I REALLY APPRECIATE IT TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bartt (Aug 7, 2010)

*Thanks For A Good Day*

Thanks too all that planed this day and to all that made it a good day with out any BS or fights. Lets do this again..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > This guy Danny must be missing the point, first of all this event had nothing to do with Danny De La Paz this was not a praise Danny De La Paz cruise event. This was a day for all the lowriders to meet up and have a good time and cruise and go to a Drive Inn to watch a movie which i said WE MIGHT be able to watch Boulevard Nights, this was FREE for everyone we didnt charge anyone a penny I jumped through a ton of hoops to make this happen for everyone, from talking to the manager of Elysian park, the Drive Inn Manager, the taco trucks to come out, all that time i took out of my work scheduale and family time to arrange all this as best as i could and with the help of the homie Jay from Solows SGV CC all for the love of lowriding and bringing the lowrider community together, now theres not a whole lot i can do with the cops who gave tickets to people with no front plates, thats outta my control. Again it was a FREE gathering. It was a first time learning experience to be able to make it better and better as we do more and more. So i dont think Danny De La Paz can knock this event and talk shit when his ass dont even own a fuckin lowrider thinkin he can talk shit, A PERMIT???? Did Danny De La Paz wanna donate the money to get the permit since hes the one complanin about it, oh wait no he didnt. Just cause he was in a couple chicano movies from 20+ years ago. I havnt had anything but positive comments about this event ive got dozens of messages and txts about how everyone had a great time. What i wanted to say that im proud of the lowriding familia that was out there that acted so well, we had no problems the entire day, no drama, no bullshit, just a nice day for everyone to enjoy what we all love which is LOWRIDING. :thumbsup: :h5:[/QUOTE WELL SAID SHYANN,THIS TURN OUT WAS HUGE THAT PARK WAS BUMPING PERMIT OR NOT LAPD DONT GIVE A SHIT ALL THIS WAS A POSSITIVE TURN OUT DIFFERENT CAR CLUBS DIFFERENT VARRIOS AND EVERYONE KEEPT IT FIRME!!! NO NEED FOR THAT GHETTO BIRD FLYING AROUND MAKING US FEEL LIKE WE ARE KICKING UP DUST.THEY NEED TO GET THERE SHIT RITE IVE SUPPORTED MANY EVENTS THAT GO TO THE POLICE DEPARTMENT ITS JUST ALL BULLSHIT.ID LIKE TO SAY GRACIAS TO EVERY ONE FOR THERE SUPPORT WITHOUT YOU THIS WUD OF NEVER HAPPN,MUCH LOVE TO THE HOMIE SHYANN AKA WESTCOASTLOWRIDER!!!,MUCH LOVE TO MY BOYS!!!FROM OUR CLUB SOLOWS MY VP SMOKEY YOU KNOW WHATS UP PERRO.NOT BADD FOR A SOLO RIDER AND A LIL CLUB SOLOWS CC SGV GRACIAS JAY PRES.
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STAY TUNED THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS DETAILS AND INFO WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

A lot of nice cars and it looks like it was a good turn out


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

Nex one i no ill b there for SURe.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ElProfeJose said:


> SORRY TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SOME PICTRES HERE ARE SOME THAT MY HOMEBOY RUBEN FROM STYLISTICS SENT ME THANKS PLAYER I REALLY APPRECIATE IT TTT!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol a lot of those are my pics that I already posted. It's all good though :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Videos? Q vo Yastuvo...?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> STAY TUNED THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS DETAILS AND INFO WILL BE OUT SOON



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

*O*C*



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


 GOOD CRUISE:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks like it was a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## el_cucuy562 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does anyone know why the 2 photographers got tickets?


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

el_cucuy562 said:


> Does anyone know why the 2 photographers got tickets?


I think because they were set up in the middle of the street. There was a car that caught fire in front of us and got stuck blocking traffic (fire hazard) so the cops starting tripping after that...checkin every car for front license plates, current tags and all wheels on the ground.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Videos? Q vo Yastuvo...?


That's all I have player. Sorry.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> I think because they were set up in the middle of the street. There was a car that caught fire in front of us and got stuck blocking traffic (fire hazard) so the cops starting tripping after that...checkin every car for front license plates, current tags and all wheels on the ground.


yeah that 69 caught on fire so after that the cops started bullshitting a little.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Dammmmmmmm. That's entrance to the park brings back memories.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Dammmmmmmm. That's entrance to the park brings back memories.


ITS THE 1ST TIME THAT IVE BEEN TO BOTH, AND WONT BE THE LAST! :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

1964rag said:


> GOOD CRUISE:thumbsup:


CANT TAIT TILL THE NEXT 1!


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> STAY TUNED THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY IN THE WORKS DETAILS AND INFO WILL BE OUT SOON


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ITS THE 1ST TIME THAT IVE BEEN TO BOTH, AND WONT BE THE LAST! :thumbsup:


Right on player.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

I had a blast hanging out with all you guys this past sunday. It brings back alot of good memories just hanging out with the homies, hangin out at the park & checking out the cruising scene, and doing a lil' bit of cruising too from the I.E. to Elysian Park to cruising down Whittier Boulevard and back to the I.E. Thats what its all about to me "BUILDING LOWRIDERS & CRUISING THEM". Winning trophies from a car show is cool but it aint the same as when you're behind the wheel of a lowrider and you're seeing peoples faces light up ( young or old ) when they see a bunch of lowriders going down the street in a caravan hittin switches and then you start seeing people taking pictures & giving their thumbs up with a smile from ear to ear. Thats my trophy. Cant wait to do it again real soon...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I had a blast hanging out with all you guys this past sunday. It brings back alot of good memories just hanging out with the homies, hangin out at the park & checking out the cruising scene, and doing a lil' bit of cruising too from the I.E. to Elysian Park to cruising down Whittier Boulevard and back to the I.E. Thats what its all about to me "BUILDING LOWRIDERS & CRUISING THEM". Winning trophies from a car show is cool but it aint the same as when you're behind the wheel of a lowrider and you're seeing peoples faces light up ( young or old ) when they see a bunch of lowriders going down the street in a caravan hittin switches and then you start seeing people taking pictures & giving their thumbs up with a smile from ear to ear. Thats my trophy. Cant wait to do it again real soon...


 X2 THATS RIGHT HOMIE


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit from the park or city and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till sundown and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time. Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till dusk and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time. Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


 THATS A PERFECT DATE HOMIE!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

BigLos said:


> I had a blast hanging out with all you guys this past sunday. It brings back alot of good memories just hanging out with the homies, hangin out at the park & checking out the cruising scene, and doing a lil' bit of cruising too from the I.E. to Elysian Park to cruising down Whittier Boulevard and back to the I.E. Thats what its all about to me "BUILDING LOWRIDERS & CRUISING THEM". Winning trophies from a car show is cool but it aint the same as when you're behind the wheel of a lowrider and you're seeing peoples faces light up ( young or old ) when they see a bunch of lowriders going down the street in a caravan hittin swit
> 
> ches and then you start seeing people taking pictures & giving their thumbs up with a smile from ear to ear. Thats my trophy. Cant wait to do it again real soon...



WELL SAID HOMIE,THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT.


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

BigLos said:


> I had a blast hanging out with all you guys this past sunday. It brings back alot of good memories just hanging out with the homies, hangin out at the park & checking out the cruising scene, and doing a lil' bit of cruising too from the I.E. to Elysian Park to cruising down Whittier Boulevard and back to the I.E. Thats what its all about to me "BUILDING LOWRIDERS & CRUISING THEM". Winning trophies from a car show is cool but it aint the same as when you're behind the wheel of a lowrider and you're seeing peoples faces light up ( young or old ) when they see a bunch of lowriders going down the street in a caravan hittin switches and then you start seeing people taking pictures & giving their thumbs up with a smile from ear to ear. Thats my trophy. Cant wait to do it again real soon...


X 96 homIE

TRADITION I.E HAD A BLAST !! 
CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*ROAD KINGS SO BAY CAR CLUB REPPIN AT THE DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CRUISE!!*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> SORRY TO ALL THE HOMIES THAT HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR SOME PICTRES HERE ARE SOME THAT MY HOMEBOY RUBEN FROM STYLISTICS SENT ME THANKS PLAYER I REALLY APPRECIATE IT TTT!!!!!!!!!!!



I think those pictures have already been posted.


----------



## Highgeared (Jan 25, 2012)

el_cucuy562 said:


> Does anyone know why the 2 photographers got tickets?



They gave one of em' a ticket for crossing the street. Said he was obstructing traffic. BULLSHIT!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice pics Jae:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

nobueno said:


>


NICE PICS JAE


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit from the park or city and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till sundown and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time. Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


YOUS GUYS DID A GREAT JOB OF GETTING EVERYBODY TOGETHER. LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Nice pics Jae:thumbsup:


Thanks my friend!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

BLUE OWL said:


> NICE PICS JAE


Thanks my friend!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

OMAR760 said:


>


Firme Pic A Bomba on Whittier and Arizona.It dont get any better than that.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

nobueno said:


>


Damn Another Nice Pic.Bringing Back Memories When I was a kid.All The Firme Bombas on Whittier Blvd.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

nobueno said:


>


 CLEAN PICS HOMIE


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

Vix54Chevy said:


>


v FIRME..:420:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

Vix54Chevy said:


>


EVIL SIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

couldnt of said it any better!!!:h5:


BigLos said:


> I had a blast hanging out with all you guys this past sunday. It brings back alot of good memories just hanging out with the homies, hangin out at the park & checking out the cruising scene, and doing a lil' bit of cruising too from the I.E. to Elysian Park to cruising down Whittier Boulevard and back to the I.E. Thats what its all about to me "BUILDING LOWRIDERS & CRUISING THEM". Winning trophies from a car show is cool but it aint the same as when you're behind the wheel of a lowrider and you're seeing peoples faces light up ( young or old ) when they see a bunch of lowriders going down the street in a caravan hittin switches and then you start seeing people taking pictures & giving their thumbs up with a smile from ear to ear. Thats my trophy. Cant wait to do it again real soon...


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:


westcoastlowrider said:


> me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit from the park or city and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till sundown and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time. Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bart (Jan 18, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


>


nice pics *66 CHEVY VALLEEROS... OC in the house!...* :thumbsup:


----------



## 92LOWTOY (Nov 10, 2002)

Natural High C.C had a good time can't wait for the next one, keep up the good work. Next one should b bigger and better.


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit from the park or city and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till sundown and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time.* Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


SOUNDS GOOD. COUNT ME IN FOR THIS EVENT AGAIN. I GOT $5 ON IT :thumbsup:...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

NEW LOCATION AND DATE WILL BE POSTED SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## BlockValue (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> me and Jay are trying to set it up again and maybe try to do it again at Elysian Park but this time charge something small like 5 bucks a car so we can get a permit from the park or city and we can be at the park the entire day from morning till sundown and block off that area to avoid regular cars from coming in and taking up parking spaces and have the cops off our ass this time. Then around 5 or so head out to whittier blvd and cruise and then all together head to the drive inn, we still need to sort out the details and will let everyone know, it will most likely be on MAY 13. :thumbsup:


 THAT'S GONNA BE A GOOD WAY OF CELEBRATING MY B-DAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> NEW LOCATION AND DATE WILL BE POSTED SOON :thumbsup:


Sup player. TTT.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

QVO TO ALL THE RIDERS YOU GUYS READY FOR THE NEXT ONE ???


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

NEXT ONE ON MAY 13 at elysian park details and flyer will be out soon homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BlockValue said:


>


Me and the Fam at this last one, had a great time with everyone :thumbsup: nothin but love from everyone on the blvd


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> NEXT ONE ON MAY 13 at elysian park details and flyer will be out soon homies


:bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*cant wait!! this time Ill get to bring the kiddos & the res of the fambam *


westcoastlowrider said:


> NEXT ONE ON MAY 13 at elysian park details and flyer will be out soon homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT THIS IS GONNA BE KRACKING??????? HOW ABOUT THE $5 YOU THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA FOR A PAYPAL ACCOUNT SO YOU CAN GET THE PERMITS BEFORE THE DAY OF THE CRUISE????????




westcoastlowrider said:


> NEXT ONE ON MAY 13 at elysian park details and flyer will be out soon homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT THIS IS GONNA BE KRACKING??????? HOW ABOUT THE $5 YOU THINK ITS A GOOD IDEA FOR A PAYPAL ACCOUNT SO YOU CAN GET THE PERMITS BEFORE THE DAY OF THE CRUISE????????


its gonna be free homie no charge to anyone we are gonna have this one well organized and try not to permit any regular cars in that part of the park, just lowriders, we are gonna have everyone park correctly so we can fit as many cars possible, remember elysian park is a public park and cops can roll through whenever they want to regardless if you got a permit or not so we cant be takin up 3 parkin spots etc etc then after we leave to go cruise whittier around 5. More details will be posted soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIGHT ON PLAYER....................TTT



westcoastlowrider said:


> its gonna be free homie no charge to anyone we are gonna have this one well organized and try not to permit any regular cars in that part of the park, just lowriders, we are gonna have everyone park correctly so we can fit as many cars possible, then after we leave to go cruise whittier around 5. More details will be posted soon


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> NEXT ONE ON MAY 13 at elysian park details and flyer will be out soon homies


Dodgers vs Rockies at home that day. Park might be hard to reserve...but then again there might be a lot of PAN! HAHA


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> Dodgers vs Rockies at home that day. Park might be hard to reserve...but then again there might be a lot of PAN! HAHA


orale marcos! we'll have to roll out there early again. same spot


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Wear your dodger blue jerseys that day :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

MAY 13 GOES REAL NICE WITH THE COLOR BLUE!LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN RAZA JUST LIKE THE LAST ONE BUT A LIL MORE ORGANIZED!LIKE THE HOMIE SAID THE DETAILS WILL BE UP SOON BUT SAVE THE DATE CUZ ITS GONA BE ON AND CRACKING!!!!!TU SABES :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Wear your dodger blue jerseys that day :thumbsup:


thats right!!! T~T~T~


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Might have problems that day, past experiences with the park on the same day as a Dodger game. Dodger Stadium always complaining about their traffic getting through. Cops always fuckin' with everybody to clear out the park, But once all the fans park their cool with it. I remember a few years ago we had to leave the park during the Together Car Club Picnic, cops started threatening to tow cars off if all of us didn't clear out. And to find out it was because of Dodger Stadium complaining.*


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> QVO TO ALL THE RIDERS YOU GUYS READY FOR THE NEXT ONE ???


READY HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

DATE MAY BE CHANGED BECUASE OF DODGER GAME AND FLYER AND ALL DETAILS WILL BE UP IN A NEW THREAD SOON


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

BLUE OWL said:


> READY HOMIE:thumbsup:


ORALE PRIDE TELL RUBEN AND DARKNESS THEY BETTER SHOW UP:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THE DATE WILL BE MAY 13 ITS IS A GO!!! WE WILL HAVE A SECOND MEET SPOT INCASE LAPD ACTS UP! THE HOMIE SHYANN WILL POST DETAILS SOON GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT More Pictures on www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Might have problems that day, past experiences with the park on the same day as a Dodger game. Dodger Stadium always complaining about their traffic getting through. Cops always fuckin' with everybody to clear out the park, But once all the fans park their cool with it. I remember a few years ago we had to leave the park during the Together Car Club Picnic, cops started threatening to tow cars off if all of us didn't clear out. And to find out it was because of Dodger Stadium complaining.*


 :yes: EXACTLEY BROTHER!! DIDNT WANNA BUST ANY 1'S BUBBLES BUT DATS EXACTLEY WHAT HAPPEN, OOH ANOTHER THING,, THOSE PERMITS DONT WORK WORTH OF SHITT!!!! BELIEVE ME GUYS I DID ALL DAT, & IT WASNT WORTH IT BUT WE DID HAVE DA BADDEST PICNICS EVER THERE! YOO GUYS MEMBER!!!!! IT WAS CALLED "FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC" & TOGETHER CC, DID PUT IT DOWN!! BUT GOOD LOOK AT DAT PARK!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER" :facepalm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> THE DATE WILL BE MARCH 13 ITS IS A GO!!! WE WILL HAVE A SECOND MEET SPOT INCASE LAPD ACTS UP! THE HOMIE SHYANN WILL POST DETAILS SOON GRACIAS :biggrin:


THAT'S NEXT TUESDAY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> THAT'S NEXT TUESDAY


He meant MAY 13


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: EXACTLEY BROTHER!! DIDNT WANNA BUST ANY 1'S BUBBLES BUT DATS EXACTLEY WHAT HAPPEN, OOH ANOTHER THING,, THOSE PERMITS DONT WORK WORTH OF SHITT!!!! BELIEVE ME GUYS I DID ALL DAT, & IT WASNT WORTH IT BUT WE DID HAVE DA BADDEST PICNICS EVER THERE! YOO GUYS MEMBER!!!!! IT WAS CALLED "FUN IN DA SUN PICNIC" & TOGETHER CC, DID PUT IT DOWN!! BUT GOOD LOOK AT DAT PARK!! EL ADAM "TOGETHER" :facepalm:


 GOOD LOOKING OUT ADAM!


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> DATE MAY BE CHANGED BECUASE OF DODGER GAME AND FLYER AND ALL DETAILS WILL BE UP IN A NEW THREAD SOON


How about the next weekend; May 19-20th??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Bart said:


> nice pics *66 CHEVY VALLEEROS... OC in the house!...* :thumbsup:


*YOUR WELCOME HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:wave:*T x 3= Titty-T

(ttt for those who dont get it..LoL yes Im bored @work) *


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Ulloa49 said:


> How about the next weekend; May 19-20th??[/QUOTE ITS NOT THAT EASY HAVE TO HAVE RESPECT TO NOT STEP ON SOME ONES TOES PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE SHOWS GOING ON THE LAST THING WE WANT TO DO IS HAVE TO SHOWS THE SAME DAY


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Ulloa49 said:
> 
> 
> > How about the next weekend; May 19-20th??[/QUOTE ITS NOT THAT EASY HAVE TO HAVE RESPECT TO NOT STEP ON SOME ONES TOES PEOPLE ALREADY HAVE SHOWS GOING ON THE LAST THING WE WANT TO DO IS HAVE TO SHOWS THE SAME DAY
> ...


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Might have problems that day, past experiences with the park on the same day as a Dodger game. Dodger Stadium always complaining about their traffic getting through. Cops always fuckin' with everybody to clear out the park, But once all the fans park their cool with it. I remember a few years ago we had to leave the park during the Together Car Club Picnic, cops started threatening to tow cars off if all of us didn't clear out. And to find out it was because of Dodger Stadium complaining.*


Not to mention that all the surrounding streets are jam packed with bumper to bumper traffic for dodger games :dunno:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

We will have a back up PLan B of the Home Depot Parking lot right on whittier blvd for us to kick it at and cruise whittier blvd also.


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Ulloa49 said:


> SOLOWS C.C SGV said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, true true. Sorry about that man. I am up in Northern Cali so don't know about to many shows down there. I just know that some of guys were saying there might be problems with the cruise starting at Elysian Park because of the Dodgers Game. Hope it all goes great man, looks like the 1st Annual was a huge success! Much respect to all of you who are putting the cruise together!
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. The next one is gonna be off the hook!!!!!


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*:h5: Yezzir!*


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. The next one is gonna be off the hook!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bear said:


> *:h5: Yezzir!*


Simon bear. You know it player !!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't forget that we have a cruise into the sunset here in the ie too. Open for everyone. April 22. Let's do this.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Don't forget that we have a cruise into the sunset here in the ie too. Open for everyone. April 22. Let's do this.


----------

